# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 22 ... (NEwrinshidger)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم و دوم ...
*
*Erwin schrodinger**
**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
قطعاً مهندس
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**ندیدم والا*
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش ، رو اعصاب من که نبوده* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم* 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم ...* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**شناخت آنچنانی ندارم از ایشون ، ولی فک کنم 15 16 نفری رو جذب خودش میکنه* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، به نظرم* *Mr.Erwin** بهش میاد* 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**نمیدونم*

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**1000% شاید هم بیشترتر ...* 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**متاسفانه قسمت نشده و ارتباط آنچنانی نداشتم با داداشمنون ، ویژگی بدی تا حالا ازشون ندیدم * 
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه* 
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا (ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا ، امیدوارم خوشش بیاد *  






*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت و رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره ، ان شاء الله* 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
**از این شوخیا نکنین با من*

----------


## Egotist

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  مهندس-سربازوظیفه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  ندیدم چیزیی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ همینکه با محمود حشر و نشر داره برگ زرینی هست در زندگیه شخصیش

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ آره خیلی : )))

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اقوامشُ + محمود

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20نفر:ی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همینکه با محمود جوره کافیه : ))

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ سیویل اینجینیر:ی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک اگه ریش و *** اینُ ببینه که فرار میکنه مومن : )))

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* 

*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (680): 
*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ جدا از شوخی آدم با شخصیتیه و از صحبت باهاش لذت میبرم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه:ی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : ریشات 1 متر بشه

18.ی نصیحت :ما کی باشیم این بزرگوار نصیحت کنیم عامو:ی



و در نهایت آرزوی سلامتی و خوشبختی دارم برات : دی 



**
*

----------


## Majid.VZ

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندسی شیمی یا نفت

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم!!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی چون دوستی مثه من داره خخخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ واسه من که نبوده

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ الی رو چون دخترخاله شه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ سیبیلاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ ۱۵ نفر چون شخصیتش اجتماعیه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردوتاش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) جدول مندلیف

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ عمم خخخخخخ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (702): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ کاربر با سابقه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از شوخ طبعیش خوشم میاد و همیشه آن بودنش بدم!! پسر تو درس نداری مگه!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : کارت شارژ ده تومنی :-)

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزوی موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت : نیازی به نصیحت نداره
*

----------


## Defne

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس عمران

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بگم؟ یه سری پست هایی داشتن که...به حمدالله گذشت اون دوران: دی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اون موقع ها آرهالان نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همون 17-18نفراحتمالا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟باهمه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه ازین احتمالا

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشترم میتونه باشه مخصوصا واسه بخش فیزیک

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی خوبش:رُک بودن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :به هرآرزویی داره برسه

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت کردن خوشم نمیاد*

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ eli94

من فقط همین موردو میدونم  :Yahoo (21): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

باارزوی بهترین ها **

----------


## a.z.s

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندسی عمران

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ eli94

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مگه حساسیت هم داره

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) شرودینگر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ چارلی چاپلین

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :troll (3):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : همه آرزو هات برآورده بشه

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ C.E.

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ -

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اعصاب ندارم : دی نمیدونم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ -

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ محمود

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 17

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ -

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) استاد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ یه جوری با هم کنار میان

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از اقوام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (535): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ - از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ به نظرم سعی می کنه خودش باشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اسم بزرگی داره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : Young & Beautiful - Lana Del Rey +**بس بگردید و بگردد روزگار 
**
17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی**
18.ی نصیحت : -
*

----------


## yaghma

*سلام* :Yahoo (6): *

- تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*فیلسوف و شاعر*

*-فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*
*اخلاق خاصی داره و بالطبع ادمای خاص جذبش میشن*

*-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*بستگی به این داره که چه تعداد از افراد اون جمع به اخلاق و خصوصییاتش نزدیک باشن*

*-به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
*هردو*

*-بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*
*رفیق روز تنهایی* :Y (398): 

*-شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
*چی رو که در اشیا بکار میبرن*
*یادخودش*

*- شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*
 :Y (393): 

*-به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
*درجه کیلو چند مهم شخصیت خودشه.*

*-از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*ویژگی بد :-* :Y (709): 
*ویژگی خوب:مهمترینش اینه که میشه برخلاف خیلیا , روی دوستی و رفاقتش حساب کرد,فراتر از اونی که فکرش رو کنی*

*- یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*همین که با من دوسته (همینی که هست)* :Y (723): 

*-ی ارزو واسش :*
*امیدوارم روزی برسه که ارزوی هیچ چیزی رو نداشته باشی*

*-ی نصیحت :*
*همون حرفایی که اون روز بهت زدم....*
*(قدر حسی رو که الان داری بدون , بعضی حس ها رو هیچ وقت نمیشه بدست اورد)*

----------


## eli94

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

شغل اول:



واما شغل دوم:


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کار ضایع؟ اونم فرشید؟ هه


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بعضی اوقات عصبیم میکنه میخوام بزنم لهش کنم ولی کلا نه.....


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ دخترخالشو    

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 



8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟



9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 




12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Y (643): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ باید جای آراز بشینه


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  مغرور ومهربون که برعکس رفتارهای مغرورانه و سنگیش دل پرمهرو نرمی داره مگه باکسی که غرورشو  بشکنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟



16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 




17. ی ارزو واسش : 




18.ی نصیحت :





ودر آخر میخوام که این رقصو یاد بگیره

----------


## Mr.Dr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندس عمران

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اولای مهر بود یه عکس گذاشته بود با عنوان "سیگارام تموم شد ولی سردردم نه!" خودش در جریانه*  :Yahoo (50): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله .

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  خیر !

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ @eli94

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ @eli94

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دوتاش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نمیدونم !

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ صادق هدایت

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (1): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره حتماً !

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ نگم بهتره*  :Yahoo (50): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : @eli94

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزوی موفقیت و عاقبت بخیری .

18.ی نصیحت : مواظب خودت باش !*

----------


## laleh74

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ کار از تصور گذشته..مهندس شد رفت* :Y (537): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچکار ضایع ای نکرده..اما یه تاپیک زده بود"حمایت از فرشی" عااااالی بود..هنوز تو لپتاپ save دارمش(تقاضا نکنیدا لپتاپم خرابه)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ همین که همه میشناسنش ینی آره* :Y (610): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اتفاقا کاری به کار کسی نداره* :Y (664): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ @eli94 البته حق داره...همه الی رو دوس دارن* :Yahoo (90): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟راستش نمیدونم* :Y (714): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همـــــــــــــه* :Y (434): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا* :Yahoo (113): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) #مظلوم (بس که آراز اذیتش کرده)* :Y (446): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچوقت با این سوال کنار نمیومدم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نیچه(از بس گفته)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (749): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آبی بشه قشنگتره* :Yahoo (5): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اول شوخیاش بهم بر میخورد یه بارم دعوامون شد..اما پسر خوبیه* :Y (620): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*  :Y (582): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**

17. ی ارزو واسش : نرود اشک در چشمت هرگز..مگر از شوق زیاد* :38: *

18.ی نصیحت : عمرا...خودش منو نصیحت کرد

همیشه شاد باشی* :22:

----------


## eskalis

> *
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> 
> فعلا که مهندس میبینمش ، فک کنم ادامه بره توی بعدهایی از عذفان مشغول بشه 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده
> 
> کلا خودش ضایع هست 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> نباشه هم میره دنبالش تا موفق بشه ، چون عادتشه توی هرکار 
> ...


اون بالا جواب داد

----------


## Bano.m

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس عمران...رئیس یه شرکت 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اون اوایل کمی رو اعصاب بودن...اما این اواخر اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خواهر گلمون eli94

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟14نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو...با پسرا  بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مهندس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودشون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اوایلش که کلا ویژگی خوب ندیده بودم: ))... اخه یدفعه قاطی کرده بودن و... بعدشم بحث* :Yahoo (31): *...اولین بار همون موقع دیدمشون...اما این اواخر فهمیدم  پسر خوبین+خیلیم محترمن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزو میکنم اگه توی راه سخت زندگی همه باهاشون ساز مخالف زدن عشقشون همیشه ساز موافق بزنن...

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس فرشید* :Yahoo (79): 

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟زیادن

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟رفیقای خاص خودش داره!!بنظرم باهرکس رفیق نمیشه!*

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اعصاب من نه!عشقه!* :Yahoo (90): 

*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟چه دخترش چه پسرش ...به من چه خو؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رفیقاش بنظرم*

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بچه جذابیه20نفر*

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟یه آنتی دخترهبیشتر باپسرا!با دخترا کم*

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) حاج فرشید نترس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این سوالت جنبه دخترونه دارهفرشید سوسک موسک حالیش نمیشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟قیافش یاد کسی نشده**...ولی بادیدنش یاد ابراهیم تاتلیس میفتم همیشه!از اون اوایل آشناییا*

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (761): 

*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟مناسب ترین گزینه واس مدیر کل حاج فرشیده* :Y (551):  :Y (548): 

*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟کمی آنتی دختر بودنشانقدرم جنجالی نباش همش بهانه دست اراز بدی
از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟صفا و صمیمیتش به عنوان چندسال بزرگتر!،بامرامم هس تاجایی که حدس میزنم!نترس بودنش خیلی دوس دارمو...الان لامثب به ذهنم نمیان: |

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟آکانت دگ!*

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یکی از محبوب هام از امپراطور ترکیه تقدیم بهت:* :Y (559): 
Ibrahim Tatlises - Kiz Ben Seni Vurmaz Miyim :Yahoo (90): 


*اسم اهنگ خیلی بیوتیفوله فرشید* :Yahoo (9): 

*17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا مهندس بشه و از عذب بودن دربیاد* :Yahoo (10): 

*18.ی نصیحت : ایشون بزرگترن* :Yahoo (116):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## T!G3R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 شاعر
 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
 بله
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 زیاد    
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
 eli94
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 نمیدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 12
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 نمدونم
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 سوسک ازش میترسه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 ولادیمیر پوتین
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 بله
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 باهاش زیاد برخورد ندارم -- باید بچه خوبی باشه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت و سلامتی
18.ی نصیحت :
کم تر اسپم بده و کم تر اذیت کن   
19.یه جمله بهش بگو :
خوشم میاد ازت بچه خوبی هستی و تو دلت هیچی نیست
راستی میخوام برم اون یدونه کلمه رو ویرایش کنم   
*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  هیچی هر کاری کرده عالی بوده. خوب کاریم کرده. بازم هرکاری دلت میخواد بکن.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نظر خودت چیه ؟*  :Yahoo (79): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به هیچ وجه اصن بهش فکر میکنی اعصابت آروم میشه* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ قطعا و بدون شک آراز* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مسخره بازی: ( عن چیزی را در آوردن )**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ نمیدونم ولی کلا فکر کنم به کسی افتخار نده که جذبش بشه. کلا نصیب هرکسی نمیشه که جذب فرشید بشه* *8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترای سایت* *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  بلا 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  فاقد ارزش جواب دادن* :Yahoo (1): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیشکی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ قطعا نه این درجه ها ارزشی ندارن به بچه ها درجه میدن ذوق کنن* *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از رک بودنش خیلی خوشم میاد. شده برینه به هیکل طرف ولی رک بهش میگه. 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فوق العاده

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هیچ هدیه ای در حدش نیست* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی و هرچی که دلش میخواد 

18.ی نصیحت : کمتر به مدیرا فوش بده*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## eli94

منو عـــشقم .•°~♡~°•
باهم لـــج میکنیم .•°~♡~°•. 
بعضی وقتا حرف همو نمیفـــهمیم .•°~♡~°•. 
گاهی وقتا باهم کنار نمیاییم .•°~♡~°•.
دعـــوا میکنیم….فحش میدیم…دل میـــشکنیم…. .•°~♡~°•.
اما این حقیقته .•°~♡~°•.
ما بدون هم "نمیتونیم" زندگی کنیم .•°~♡~°•.
درسته مـــسخره بازی درمیارم .•°~♡~°•.
بهت میخندم حرصتو درمـــیارم توام میگی اه تو اصلا درک نداری .•°~♡~°•.
اما هیچکس مثل من درکتـــ نمیکنه .•°~♡~°•.
هیچکس مثل من غـــصه اشکاتو نمیخوره .•°~♡~°•.
هیچکس مثل من دلش پیشـــت نیس .•°~♡~°•.
اما هیچکس مثل تو واسه من پیدا نمـــیشه .•°~♡~°•.
هیچکس قدتـــو کنارم نیست .•°~♡~°•.
هیچکـــس قدتو راز دارم نیست .•°~♡~°•.

----------


## Ali.N

> منو عـــشقم .•°~♡~°•
> باهم لـــج میکنیم .•°~♡~°•. 
> بعضی وقتا حرف همو نمیفـــهمیم .•°~♡~°•. 
> گاهی وقتا باهم کنار نمیاییم .•°~♡~°•.
> دعـــوا میکنیم….فحش میدیم…دل میـــشکنیم…. .•°~♡~°•.
> اما این حقیقته .•°~♡~°•.
> ما بدون هم "نمیتونیم" زندگی کنیم .•°~♡~°•.
> درسته مـــسخره بازی درمیارم .•°~♡~°•.
> بهت میخندم حرصتو درمـــیارم توام میگی اه تو اصلا درک نداری .•°~♡~°•.
> ...


خدا کنه واقعا واسه همه همینطور باشه :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور و مهندس نقشه کش ساختمان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100 درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی وقتا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  اراز 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شند بنظر نمیاد کسی جدا شه 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟پدر خوانده مایکل کرلوئن

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (79): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کمشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد این که زیاد سخت میگیره زندگی رو 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه کتاب موفقیت

17. ی ارزو واسش :به هرچی که دوست داره برسه

18.ی نصیحت : اینقدر زندگی رو سخت نگیر 
*

----------

